# Trying for a baby - Jalpa Patel



## Jalpa Patel (Feb 22, 2018)

*Hello, i have type 1 diabetes since i was 18 years and hypothyrodism too, right nw m 26 years old and try to conceive bt can not conceive and i have fear that vl my hypothyrodism and type 1 diabetes affect my child if i conceive in few months. My current H1bc is 7 and thyroid level is 4.9996*


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 22, 2018)

Jalpa Patel said:


> *Hello, i have type 1 diabetes since i was 18 years and hypothyrodism too, right nw m 26 years old and try to conceive bt can not conceive and i have fear that vl my hypothyrodism and type 1 diabetes affect my child if i conceive in few months. My current H1bc is 7 and thyroid level is 4.9996*


Hi Jalpa, welcome to the forum.  Sorry, I cannot advise you, but you may get more of a response if you start your own thread -perhaps @Northerner or one of the mods could move this?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2018)

silentsquirrel said:


> Hi Jalpa, welcome to the forum.  Sorry, I cannot advise you, but you may get more of a response if you start your own thread -perhaps @Northerner or one of the mods could move this?


Moved to its own thread, as suggested


----------



## trophywench (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Jalpa

Are you in the UK? - because hospital diabetes clinics run a 'pre-conception' service so you need to ask them for advice.  You should also be getting advice about your hypothyroidism there too because all the doctors have trained as endocrinologists before specialising in diabetes.  here in England I was told by my hospital clinic that Type 1 diabetics do best with a TSH result between 1 and 2 - and when I went to see my GP he agreed wholeheartedly and we gradually increased my dose of levothyroxine until I got there and stayed there.  There is also another drug that some people need as well as the levothyroxine - so it doesn't sound to me as if whatever you currently take is sufficient for you.

It's not very safe for a baby with the mum having higher BG than yours before and during pregnancy, hence why here there are specialist clinics for pregnant mums with diabetes and extra checks done more often, in all decent sized hospitals - but I have no idea whether the TSH level as any effect on conception, pregnancy or the baby, sorry.


----------

